

Chua Circuit - infinity
http://www.scholarpedia.org/article/Chua_circuit

======
r3570r3
Wow! Chaos on an electronic circuit. That is something I could not imagine to
have existed.

~~~
infinity
It has even some application in electronic music. This is certainly an unusual
way to produce sounds, very experimental.

Here is a video, sounds generated by Chua's Chaotic Oscillator:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGQi9GCWRY0>

Another article "Chua's Oscillator in Musical Applications" with sound clips
and oscilloscope images: <http://jamesnsears.com/archive/ecechua.htm>

Chua's Oscillator as a syntheziser, a mysterious silver box with one knob:
<http://1010.co.uk/org/shop.html#sec-1.2.4>

I think this is very cool!

